# Rule 229 Highway Code



## Dolly Sprint 16v (18 Dec 2010)

Attention all car drivers:

Please be aware that the boy's in blue are looking for the following http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... rcJTG4Igaw obviously they have nothing better to do with their time - rather catch us with snow on our roof's than catch some proper criminals.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## stevec (21 Dec 2010)

well yesterday a  lump of ice came hurtling towards me from a passing lorry roof it must have been 2 inches thick at least it was heading straight at me headhight full windscreen i swirved as much as i dare it hit the windscreen/door pillar dented it and ripped off the mirror time i stopped lorry gone well p*ss*d.


----------



## bogwood (22 Dec 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Attention all car drivers:
> 
> Please be aware that the boy's in blue are looking for the following http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... rcJTG4Igaw obviously they have nothing better to do with their time - rather catch us with snow on our roof's than catch some proper criminals.
> 
> ...



Yes ,they are are active here, following our recent heavy snow fall.
A colleague had cleaned their windows,  but left some on the roof.
Guess what Three points and a fine.


----------



## danmil3s (22 Dec 2010)

i think a little bit of snows no real problem, but you do see people with a foot or so on there roof. being a biker its not much fun dodging it when it falls off and leaves little snowy speed bumps. think in this weather we should just all do our bit to help each other out.


----------



## Themuleous (28 Dec 2010)

Interesting, cheers.

Sam


----------



## danmil3s (24 Feb 2011)

just saw this and it reminded me of this thread http://www.gifbin.com/985014


----------

